#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στήριξη μεταλλικού προβόλου σε οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

> Μεταλλικός πρόβολος 2μ σε οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα (δοκό - πλάκα). Μsd=40KNm (Είναι η μία από τις 2 δοκούς μεταλλικού εξώστη).
> 
> Ανεβάζω τον ένα τρόπο με μετωπική πλάκα. 
> Μπορεί να γίνει και με λάμα στο άνω πέλμα και στήριξη μέσα σε δοκό και πλάκα.
> Τι θα αλλάζατε - κάνατε διαφορετικά?
> Είναι καλή λύση?


1. Θα χωρέσουν τα αγκύρια και μάλιστα με μετωπικές πλάκες;
2. Υποθέτω πως δεν μπορείς να τα στηρίξεις σε κολώνα
3. Αν μπορείς να το αναρτήσεις από πάνω με ντίζα  και να το κάνεις αρθρωτό με πείρο
4. Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις πιο πυκνά δοκάρια ώστε να μειώσεις τη διατομή του ΙΡΕ ώστε να βάλεις και λιγότερα αγκύρια
5. Γενικά εντάξει μου φαίνεται πάντως

----------


## Evan

2. θα βαζες ένα bracket από κάτω και θα το κανες αρθρωτό και θα χες 0 ροπές καλύτερα από 40ΚΝΜ. Βέβαια τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι θα σου δώσει αξονική στην κολώνα......
4. συμφωνώ αν και δεν ξέρω μήπως θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και υποπίεση ανέμου

----------


## Pappos

Αν το κάνεις οπωσδήποτε σε δοκό πόσο είναι η δοκός ? Αν είναι να αυξήσεις την δοκό σε πάχος ίσως είναι καλύτερα. Κατά τα άλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι που να με προβληματίζει.

----------


## Pappos

Δεν το είπα για την στρέψη αλλά για να έχει μεγαλύτερο μήκος για τα αγκύρια.

----------


## Evan

*@dratsiox* αυτό εννοώ λέγοντας bracket (μπρακέτο που το λένε και στην πιάτσα) δεν θυμόμουν πως να το μεταφράσω thanks

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Κάτι σαν αντηρίδα δηλαδή ; Στο άκρο του προβόλου ή και όχι ;

----------


## Evan

Ε ,  ναι.

----------


## ppetros

1. Θα κατέβαζα την μεταλλική δοκό για να μπορέσω να πιάσω και 2 αγκυρόβιδες πάνω από το Ι. 
2. Θα είχα σύνολο 4 σειρές βίβες τις οποίες θα κατασκεύαζα με κλειστά Π ανά δύο σειρές, θα περνούσαν μέσα από το δοκάρι έως την πίσω πλευρά(όπου θα έμενε και μια λεπίδα) και θα συρνούσε πάλι μέσα στην άλλη σειρά. Ετσι θα είχα την 1 με την τέταρτη σειρά ζευγάρι και την 2 με την 3 σειρά.
3. Η ενίσχυση που έχεις είναι πολύ μικρή σε μήκος και δεν θα παίξει το ρόλο της.

----------


## agelos100

Καλησπέρα σε όλους



Τέτοιες συνδέσεις απαιτούν πολύ προσοχή (λόγω ισοστατικότητας) και καλύτερα να είμαστε όσο γίνεται πιο συντηρητικοί στην προσέγγιση μας (better safe than sorry).

Ένα προβληματάκι που ενδεχομένως να έχει αυτή η διάταξη είναι πως θα υπάρξει κάποια στροφική παραμόρφωση στην σύνδεση που θα οφείλεται στην κάμψη της μετωπικής πλάκας. Η πρώτη σειρά κοχλιών που θα πάρει την περισσότερη (αν όχι όλη) την εφελκυστική δύναμη βρίσκεται μακριά από το πέλμα της δοκού και έτσι περιορίζεται σε καμπτικές παραμορφώσεις μόνο από το πέλμα.

Επίσης αν διακρίνω καλά απ τις εικόνες, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν μόνο την πρώτη σειρά κοχλιών, ο μοχλοβραχίονας πρέπει να είναι z= 200+160-90-7.4= 262.6mm, και η εφελκυστική δύναμη N= 40/0.2626= 152 kN. 

Νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά μεγάλη εφελκυστική δύναμη για να την παραλάβουν 2 αγκύρια (απόσχιση ή διάρρηξη σκυροδέματος). Σα λύση θα προτιμούσα να συγκολλήσω λάμα πάνω στο πάνω πέλμα του IPE200, η οποία θα προχωράει πάνω στην πλάκα σκυροδέματος τόσο όσο να χωρέσουν τα απαραίτητα βλήτρα ώστε να αναλάβουν την εφελκυστική δύναμη.

Παρατήρησε πως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο μοχλοβραχίονας αυξάνει άρα η εφελκυστική δύναμη μειώνεται, και τα βλήτρα δουλεύουν σε διάτμηση, επομένως μπορούν να αναλάβουν περισσότερες δυνάμεις, επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις όσα χρειαστείς 4, 6, ή 8 ανάλογα με την διατομή τους και την γεωμετρική διάταξη τους. Βέβαια χαλάς το υφιστάμενο δάπεδο και θα γκρινιάζει ο πελάτης...


Επίσης απαιτούνται όλοι οι έλεγχοι για τα μεταλλικά τμήματα κατά EC3. 

Μπορείς να κρατήσεις 3 σειρές κοχλιών για την διάτμηση.

Και όπως ανέφερε και ένας συνάδελφος προηγουμένως, να δεις με δυσμενείς φόρτισεις μήπως έχεις αναστροφή της ροπής στην στήριξη (ειδικά αν το δάπεδο του μπαλκονιού είναι ελαφρύ. Τωρα με τον EC1, καθορίζονται ισχυρές ανεμοπιέσεις


Αγγελος

----------


## Evan

*@agelos100* κάνε ένα σχηματάκι να μας εξηγήσεις καλύτερα την λύση σου. Αν αυξήσεις την διατομή δεν αλλάζει ο μοχλοβραχίωνας όπωτε δεν αποφεύγεις την λάμα;

----------


## agelos100

Κάτι τέτοια εγώ θα έκανα, κι έχω κάνει δηλαδή.

Προσέξτε πως σε περίπτωση θετικής ροπής λόγω ανεμοπίεσης, η εφελκυστική αντοχή της ακραίας σειράς κοχλιών είναι Ft.rd= 52 kN (για tp=15mm), με μοχλοβραχίονα z[+]=0.415m,οπότε η ροπή αντοχής προκύπτει Mrd[+]= 52 x 0.415= 21.6 kNm.

Κ αν κάποιος θέλει να το ψάξει ακόμη περισσότερο, μπορεί να ελέγξει τα γραμμοσκιασμένα τμήματα (ανάλογα με το αν εχει θετική ή αρνητική ροπή) σαν βραχείς προβόλους, με οπλισμό τον οπλισμό τον υφιστάμενων συνδετήρων.

----------

Evan

----------


## Evan

Ωραίος...

----------


## harris84firefox

Τις δύο πάνω σειρές από τα αγκύρια, που θα πάρουν τον εφελκυσμό, γιατί δεν τις αγκυρώνεις στην πλάκα;

----------


## spirros

Καλησπέρα.

Σε υπάρχον κτίριο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μου ανατέθηκε η μελέτη προσθήκης καινούργιου εξώστη. Στο σημείο που θα προστεθεί δεν υπάρχει εξώστης από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα οπότε μιλάμε για προσθήκη νέου εξώστη και όχι επιμήκυνση ήδη υπάρχοντος. Οι διαστάσεις θα είναι 1.20m πλάτος και 2.50m μήκος και το κινητό φορτίο 5kN/m².

Έχω υπολογίσει τα φορτία να αναληφθούν από μεταλλική εσχάρα  με διατομές tubo 100x50x5. Η εσχάρα θα αποτελείται από 4 προβόλους (μήκους 1,2m) που θα πακτώνονται πάνω στη δοκό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα και μια δοκό (μήκους 4m) κάθετη στους προηγούμενους 4 προβόλους, η οποία θα τοποθετηθεί στο ελεύθερο άκρο τους.

Στο σημείο που θα τοποθετηθεί ο εξώστης υπάρχει μικρό χαγιάτι (προέκταση της πλάκας οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος του ορόφου) μήκους 2 μέτρων και πλάτους 20 εκατοστών.

Σκέφτομαι η πάκτωση των 4 προβόλων να γίνει πάνω στο δοκάρι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα με διάτρηση του από ντίζες και μεταλλικές πλάκες και από τις δύο μεριές. Οι πρόβολοι θα συγκολληθούν στην εξωτερική μεταλλική πλάκα.

Η μέγιστη ροπή κάμψης στη στήριξη των προβόλων είναι περίπου 5kNm για τον συνδυασμό 1.35G+1.5Q. Για τον ίδιο συνδυασμό το συνολικό κατακόρυφο φορτίο είναι 27kN. Αυτό αν υπολογίζω σωστά βάζει μια ροπή στρέψης στη δοκό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα 16kNm.

Επειδή είμαι νέος μηχανικός και θέλω την άποψη σας σχετικά με την παραπάνω ιδέα. Ποια χονδροειδή σφάλματα βρίσκεται;
Επιπλέον:
α) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στη δοκό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα από τα επιπλέον φορτία και κυρίως τη στρέψη; Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι αν κατά τη διάτρηση της θα κοπούν συνδετήρες και κατά πόσο αυτό θα επηρεάσει. Το άνοιγμα της δοκού είναι 3,2m, το ύψος της 55cm και το πάχος 25cm.

β) Το να θεωρήσεις τη σύνδεση που περιέγραψα παραπάνω των 4 μεταλλικών προβόλων με τη δοκό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα πάκτωση είναι κοντά στην πραγματικότητα;

γ) Βέβαια με την παραπάνω λύση δημιουργείτε και το πρόβλημα της υψομετρικής διαφοράς μεταξύ πλάκας οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και της επιφάνειας του εξώστη..

δ) Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το χαγιάτι για στήριξη;

Επισυνάπτω και μια πρόχειρη κάτοψη και τομή της κατασκευής.
Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας!

----------


## Xάρης

Τη ροπή των 5kNm τη βρίσκω μικρή. Τι μόνιμο φορτίο (ίδιο βάρος και επικάλυψης) υπολόγισες; Φορτίο στο ελεύθερο άκρο του προβόλου;

α) Τη δοκό οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος μήκους 3,2μ, διατομής 55/25 και με συνέχεια πλάκας από την άλλη πλευρά δεν την υπολογίζουμε σε στρέψη. Θα την ελέγξεις μόνο σε κάμψη και διάτμηση για τα πρόσθετα φορτία του προβόλου.
Να μην κοπούν συνδετήρες, γιατί να κοπούν; Να νοικιάσεις ανιχνευτή οπλισμού.

β) Να ελέγξεις τη σύνδεση της μεταλλικής πλάκας και της κοιλοδοκού!!!

γ) Τι δάπεδο θα κατασκευάσεις; Σύμμεικτη πλάκα με τραπεζοειδή λαμαρίνα και σκυρόδεμα ή ελαφροσκυρόδεμα; Θα μπορούσες να τοποθετήσεις ορθογωνικές κοιλοδοκούς σε εγκάρσια διεύθυνση ως προς τις τέσσερις δοκούς στήριξης ως τεγίδες.

δ) Προσωπικά θα το έκανα με οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, καθαίρεση σκυροδέματος μόνο σε ικανό μήκος για αποκάλυψη οπλισμών και συγκόλληση νέων οπλισμών. Πότε κατασκευάστηκε το κτήριο; Τι κατηγορίας οπλισμό έχει; Είναι δυνατή η συγκόλληση;

----------

